# Front clip question



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

***** beware n00b post *****

hey guys, 

i have a 93 240 and i was just wondering if there was any way to swap out the front clip to say a silvia or anything other than a plain jane 240 front end, it has repairable body damage, but i just want to customize it a bit if i can. no one around here has a 240 that is more than stock with a body kit and a wing (ricers all over the place) 

thanx in advance...

Joe of Unknown @udio


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

no. that would be way too much work. Not to mention, I dont think it's safe (or legal) to cut the front end off of your car, and weld a new one into place.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

it can be done, its possible......but its also unsafe and stupid....you never know when your gonna go crazzy, and the weld wont be strong enough....and BAMM! car breaks in half at the hiway killing 100's! "This was CNN! NEWS".... yeah we dont want something like that. :fluffy:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ok maybe i worded this wrong, im not talking about cutting my car up, im just talking about hood, fenders and front air dam, BODY ONLY PPL! im not that freakin crazy


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes it's possible. S13 and S15 front end conversions are very popular actually. Just search here, http://www.jspec.com/conversionfaq.html, and you'll find all the parts you'll need.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

so does anyone know how much h*ll i can expect to go thru to swap it over to a s14 silvia front end?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> so does anyone know how much h*ll i can expect to go thru to swap it over to a s14 silvia front end?


not too much if you get s13.4 fenders and all that, i think the bumpers fit with minor modification, and the hood too, but it needs a bit more work. the headlights are cool, but i think an s13 front end would be better.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

Dustin said:


> not too much if you get s13.4 fenders and all that, i think the bumpers fit with minor modification, and the hood too, but it needs a bit more work. the headlights are cool, but i think an s13 front end would be better.


s13.4? forgive me im a n00b.... and yeah its pretty much the flip up head lights i dont like about my 240 now. btw all 93's are s13's right?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, let me break it down for you, an s13 can be a 240sx, silvia, or a 180sx, the s14 can be kouki or zenki, and the s15 is just the s15, the s13.4 is an s13 chassis with an s14 front end conversion, the s13.5 is an s13 with an s15 front end conversion, the s14.3 is an s14 with an s13 front end conversion, and an s14.5 is the s14 with an s15 front end conversion, you see how its working now?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ok so mine is a s13 and i want to convert it into a s13.4 ok i think im catchin on... so can i just find parts off a s14 and with a little lovin get it to work or do i need to buy specific parts from the dealer?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> s13.4? forgive me im a n00b.... and yeah its pretty much the flip up head lights i dont like about my 240 now. btw all 93's are s13's right?


There was a thread not too long ago about the conversion from the flip lights and the fixed lights. I'll see if I can find it again. I am the same way, I don't like them either. There is a really sweet conversion kit for them, but it is really expensive, so I, personally, am actually trying to design my own set, and I'm gonna have a friend of mine install them and stuff. I will post pics on this forum when I'm done and I'll share with anyone interested. Beyond that, I agree with Dustin about staying with the S13 front. My friend Ben is going with an S13 Silvia front end on his and it didn't cost him more than maybe $400 for everything (fenders, bumper, headlights, etc.). He hasn't bought the new hood for it, and that will cost another $300 or so probably. But stick with the S13.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

so does anyone know the best place to find s13 silvia front cap parts (fenders, headlights, front air dam, ect)? i really want to have the only one like it around here, and there is just too much dammage to one of the fenders on the car now, so id rather just swap it around! also if anyone knows where i can find some good stock interior parts let me know. also are there any good websites with tutorials on swaping from 240 to silvia front end?

sorry to be such a n00b, but i gota ask questions to become a pro!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a pic of those lights I was talking about.

Hope that pic works. They look nice but they are really expensive. Like $1200 expensive. The one I'm working on shouldn't cost too much to fabricate, and I'm not going to try to make much, if any profit of off it, because I know there are a lot of people, like me, who don't like those lights, but also don't have 1200 bucks to replace them.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

arent the anglefire lights the ones that have the ugly square bulbs still, just not flip up (the pic didnt work) anyway, im wanting more like a projector style with HID lights pref. im also looking for a aftermarket CF hood for it thats not exactly stock looking, possibly a cowl hood or a small double scoop. if anyone has pics of any they have found feel free to post em!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

What interior parts do you need? I have some, and can get others quite easily but it depends on what you need. and I am unaware of any online tutorials, but overall the swap isn't real hard to do yourself. You will need a silvia hood to go with it because the silvia lights come across the front of the car, so unless you want two gaps where the flip lights used to sit, you need a new hood. my friend ben got his conversion kit from raceonusa.com I have looked a little bit and there is one on there for $1200 for everything including the hood and all that. it has a couple dings but the overall condition looks pretty good. You might check that, and they sell new ones but I haven't found those yet. I'll keep looking and I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

sorry about the pic. go to www.angelfire.com/weird2/driftin280z/photos to look at at my website. I set this website up to post pics online and it usually works but that pic is on there and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you've got a hatch, you can do a S13 conversion and then you'll have a Sileighty. they look nice as hell, i would do that. :thumbup:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

i need the trim piece around the radio, the stering colum trim, all the vent facings and trim, a pillars, b pillars, basicly every removable piece of plastic in the car except the dash and console themselves... (20 year old kid owned it b/4 me and painted all of it with rattle cans) im also going to replace the carpet and seats (sparco seats) do you know of a good place to get replacement carpet?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> if you've got a hatch, you can do a S13 conversion and then you'll have a Sileighty. they look nice as hell, i would do that. :thumbup:


what do you mean by a hatch? its a 93 240 SX in question...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> what do you mean by a hatch? its a 93 240 SX in question...


is it a coupe, or hatch? does the back slope down to the rear with only about a foot of metal before it drops off to the lights? 
coupe: 








hatch:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Some people also refer to the hatch as a fastback or a liftback. The hatch's rear trunk connects at the top of the roof and opens with the glass, whereas the coupe's opens at the base of the back winshield without the glass. 

As for carpet you can either get fitted carpet from a place like JC Whitney or you can cut it all and do it yourself for 10 times cheaper and AutoZone or O'Reillys or Pep Boys, or any other place like that would have a roll of automotive carpet that you can do yourself. 

As for the interior parts, I probably have a couple laying around at my buddy's shop but I know I don't have all of them. I suggest, if you can afford it, buying a 240 parts car, just go to a junk yard that has one and see if they'll sell it to you for cheap. You can usually get one for under $1000, in fact we got ours for $500 and it was in pretty good condition. That would be my best recommendation, but I will see what I've got and let you know.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ok its a couped in question, wish it was a hatchback! i forgot i also need a power window switch for the drivers side if anyone has one laying around, im also in search of a decent parts car, havnt found one in decent shape yet tho!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I know a couple places in Dallas, TX. And I have some contact info somewhere for a few spots in Little Rock, Hot Springs, and one other place in Arkansas. I live in Tyler,TX, so I'm maybe 45 minutes to an hour away from Southwest Arkansas, so I know of a few places down in the South part of Arkansas that usually have a 240 or two around. It is usually hard to really find a good one though, but I will try to find that info and give them a call for you and let you know. I am pretty sure I can get a power window switch, and a few of the plastic interior pieces you're looking for. I'm on house arrest right now so I am unable to check but I will call my buddy and see if he can find something.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

too many blunts = house arrest! 

thanks for keepin the eye out, im in conway, about a half hour from the rock, so if ya find anything within 50 miles or so let me know and ill drive up there and check it out, im looking for a decent parts car for 500-1k, im a cheap [email protected] afterall! thanks for lookin out for me man, dont know where any of the junkyards are these days!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

No kidding, we had to take a 2 hour trip to get our parts car, and this new one we're looking at is about 2 1/2 hours south one way, so I know what you mean. It's no prob, it's always good to know that there's someone nearby who shares my same obsession with 240's. I think all the contact info is at the shop, so when I get out of house arrest I will look for you, or I'll have my buddy look or something, but I'll get it for you.

You are obviously wondering about the whole house arrest thing, well it's quite complicated but very simply it's like this. About a year and a half ago I made national headlines for an attempted burglary of a Used Car dealership here in Tyler. Well, I got put on Probation for Criminal Mischief because I never actually tried to break into this car dealership they just suspected it, and recently I got falsely arrested for Criminal Trespassing on Starbucks Parking lot (Rookie cop, who know's I'm drift for a living). That case was dismissed, however, I never reported to my probation officer that I had been arrested, because I didn't know I was supposed to. So the county revoked my probation and had me sitting in jail for about a month up until my trial. Well my trial was two thursdays ago and when I went, the judge didn't have time to hear my trial so he rescheduled it for this last thursday (which was also cancelled). Well after he cancelled it the first time, my attorney asked if he would set a bond on my Revocation of Probation (which the court does maybe once every 2,000 cases I'm told), so the judge agreed that I could go home on condition of House Arrest. Hence, I'm on temporary house arrest. Fun Times. The moral of the story is this, DON'T EVER TAKE PROBATION IN SMITH COUNTY, TEXAS!!!


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

right on, just let me know when u hear something... bad luck on the probie... good luck on your trial... hope all goes well, let me know if you have any of the parts i need left on your parts car and when your off house arrest we should try to do a weekend meet sometime! love to check out other ppls rides and stereo systems


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

cool sounds like a plan, I'll let you know when I find out some info.. Thanks..


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ok so i finaly decided to go with a s13.5 front end widebody conversion from enjuku racing, my only real question is how the rear widebody fenders are... as in are they a skin that is added onto the existing fender or do i have to chop the orig's off and weld the new ones in place and do a lot of body work

has anyone done this mod and/or tell me how hard the rear fenders were?

also i desperately need a drivers power window switch (drivers side with both switches) for a 93 240... my switch is dead and i NEED to get that damn window up and down in this heat!!!!

Joe


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it the switch or is it the motor? Are you talking about the little switches on the door panel that you push or are you talking about something internally? I don't know about those fenders, I haven't ever done anything like that. I've only replaced them, and installed aero kits and drift kits.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

the push button switch for driver and pass. windows thats located by the handle on the door pannel itself, i dont think its the motor, im hoping its just the switch is wasted, long story but the other window works fine off of just the switch on that side, but wont work from drivers side, thats y i think its the switch


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> the push button switch for driver and pass. windows thats located by the handle on the door pannel itself, i dont think its the motor, im hoping its just the switch is wasted, long story but the other window works fine off of just the switch on that side, but wont work from drivers side, thats y i think its the switch


OK Yeah that sounds like it's just your switch panel or connection on that side. I will try to find one for you and let you know. I'm going to be in jail for the 1-2 months, as of tomorrow, but let me see what I can find out tonight, and I'll let you know.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

thanks man, let me know b/4 you go to jail and leave the parts with a buddy so i can get em asap!  sorry to hear about u having to go to jail


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah my buddy's gonna look into it for you. The place that has one was closed when I called, but he's gonna try back tomorrow, and see if he can get one and then he'll get on here under my name and send you a PM or something. I'll be sure that I give him all the details and what not, so you can get it ASAP, cause I know about this heat man, and it aint no fun.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

not with a driver window that wont go down! ill be looking forward to you gettin back out man, take it easy while ur locked down


----------

